# Rat Babies - Austin, Texas [Picture Heavy]



## sheathepanda

Hi!
So two of my rats recently had litters(one of which was expected, the other of which was a surprise).
So I have a total of 14 beautiful little babies.
One litter, by my double rex Jabberwock, will be ready in 2 weeks for their new home.
The other litter, by my black capped Duchess, will be ready for new homes in 4 weeks.

The father of both litters was a Grey Hooded. That's all I know.
I adopted them when they were already pregnant.

Both mothers are extremely healthy and loving, and love being cuddled.
I included pictures to give you an idea of the babies genetics.

Below I have multiple pictures of the babies.
I'll leave a slight description of them, and eye colour if I know it.

On a side note: I'm going to post Timothy with them, because i won't feel organized if I don't, but he's not up for adoption. He's staying with me, because i've absolutely fallen for him.

On another side note: Please tell me if I mislabel colours. 

*Jabberwock's Litter:*

*Jabberwock:*










*Jenner: Black Capped. Male. *

















*Skipper. Grey Capped. Male.*

















*Dash. Grey Capped. Black Eyes. Male.*

















*Pinkerton. White Self Double Rex. Male.*

















*Spot. Black Capped Double Rex. Male.*

















*Two Face. Black Capped. Black Eyes. Male.*

















*Timothy. Grey Capped. Ruby Eyes. Male.*

















*


Duchess' Litter:*

*Duchess:*









No idea about genders yet. I don't trust my judgement until about 2 weeks.



















Please let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## RatTail

i live in DFW..area would you be okay with fedexing me? i know most dont agree with it so i understand if thats a no.

but i would love a double rex , buck or doe

or hairless if any in the other litter prove to be so


----------



## sheathepanda

I'd have to read up on fedexing them, and find out the risks of it before I did so, but i'm sure there's a way we could figure something out.

Duchess is actually Jabberwock's mother, so somewhere in her litter, there may be another hairless.
My vet is coming tomorrow to pick out 3 babies for herself, and she has a love for hairless/rex rats too, so we'll see what happens with that.

But i've been watching the newer litter for markings, and some look either all white, or hairless.


----------



## RatTail

awesome =] please keep us updated! baby rattys are cuties


----------



## J-J

Hey
Did your vet pick the hairless out or are there any double rex in the second litter that havent yet sold?
Im in Round Rock, interested in buying.
Thanks


----------



## mollyward05

DO YOU HAVE ANY HAIRLESS OR DOUBLE REX RATS CURRENTLY AVAILABLE, PREFRABLY A FEMALE, BUT WILLING TO TAKE A HAIRLESS MALE. WE LIVE IN COPPERAS COVE AND ARE MORE THEN WILLING TO MAKE THE TRIP TO GET THEM. E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] OR RESPOND HERE.
*FINGERS CROSSED
THANK YOU


----------



## ema-leigh

I have emailed sheathepanda to let her know both of you are interested in the babies if any are still available! Fingers crossed.


----------



## sheathepanda

I am really, really sorry that I haven't been on here as of late.
Unfortunately, at the time, I didn't have any replies here, nor the resources to care for 17 rats, so as soon as the babies were of age, they were rehomed.
I only have Duchess, and her daughter Leia now, and they're going to be my last rats.
I'm sorry if anyone got their hopes up. I really should have kept this updated.

Shea


----------



## ema-leigh

Awe, well its good to know they all found homes!! Thanks for coming and letting everyone know :]


----------



## mollyward05

ok thanks


----------

